# Attack of the turkeys



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/02/1...s-trapped-him-in-his-truck.html?intcmp=hphz30


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds.


Uh, turkeys however.... :mrgreen:

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------

